# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  anta's workbook(DEILD)

## anta

Hi
I'm 23. when I was a small child I remember to fly and some other lucid dream feelings. but I started to practice 2 years ago. Since then I have been constant with my intention. I have made a lot progress in recall and lucid general experience(usually I'm chaining lucid dreams, I have already had a few DEILDs since normal dreams). But doubts come me up always.

*1.* My main target is experiencing DEILDs frequently(I don't know if it is the correct place. but according to my approach, DEILD have more from DILD that WILD, due to quickly I need to become aware of end of dream, as first step) for it I need this:
*1.1.* Improve my dream recall quality and quantity. as well as reduce the time that I waste between awaking and recall.
*1.2.* Get to not move my body and through mental relaxation get a simple fast WILD.
*2.* My second aim is dream control and stabilization. also I have others like "to befriend with my insomnia"

I hope post at least once a week. Sorry if my english sometimes be odd.

----------


## fogelbise

Hi anta! You are welcome to use this space for your workbook. It can be a great way to track different things you are trying and how they are working for you. I know the most about DILD, but I have used DEILD some and I can check in and offer any tips that I think may help. Another DILD workbook member was having good success with DEILD (he was referring to it as CAN-WILD, using an auto-snoozing alarm to attempt to interrupt REM briefly in order to then DEILD back in with awareness. That workbook is: http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/16275...-workbook.html

The second link here includes some great recall tips: http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/15603...ive-links.html <and check out the other links here when you get a chance.

----------


## anta

> Hi anta! You are welcome to use this space for your workbook. It can be a great way to track different things you are trying and how they are working for you. I know the most about DILD, but I have used DEILD some and I can check in and offer any tips that I think may help. Another DILD workbook member was having good success with DEILD (he was referring to it as CAN-WILD, using an auto-snoozing alarm to attempt to interrupt REM briefly in order to then DEILD back in with awareness. That workbook is: http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/16275...-workbook.html
> 
> The second link here includes some great recall tips: http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/15603...ive-links.html <and check out the other links here when you get a chance.



Thanks for the links! gold. I find Broth's Workbook parallel to my insomnia 

*report of important experiences*: 
first thing that I did was, modify my sleep ritual. I was reading just before to sleep,I realized that this arouses me a bit. Now I read and then I do relaxing exercise(stretches and breathing)

also I have to compromise myself to put off my worryes during night, it seems complicated due to they are extremely adhesive, but it's a good attentionwork too.
Moreover I think that it can be handy to improve speed of recall

these nights regarding recall, they have not been good. but insomnia has gone.

----------


## fogelbise

> *report of important experiences*: 
> first thing that I did was, modify my sleep ritual. I was reading just before to sleep,I realized that this arouses me a bit. Now I read and then I do relaxing exercise(stretches and breathing)



Nice adjustment!





> also I have to compromise myself to put off my worryes during night, it seems complicated due to they are extremely adhesive, but it's a good attentionwork too.
> Moreover I think that it can be handy to improve speed of recall



Agreed, very good! The best way I have found to deal with worries that pop during the night is to either mentally check them off as something I will address tomorrow/soon, or actually take a moment to write down the issue if it is something I am worried I will forget to do.





> these nights regarding recall, they have not been good. but insomnia has gone.



That is a definite win!..and recall will improve with the appropriate effort. You might want to think about recall some time before laying down, kind of like you adjustment with reading before bed, at least for now. Basically just doing the relaxing exercise as your last thing before bed. At some point in the future, once you feel good with your ability to knock out insomnia almost anytime you want to, then you may want to consider auto-suggestions and mantras as you fall asleep.

----------


## anta

thanks for tips.

*report*
I have followed advice to put off my worries. As soon as I was discovering myself making plans about next days or revising an experience. I remember "this not now".

Also like auto-suggestion, my sleep ritual adds now, just before to bed, to write in my nightstand's notebook about what I can improve regarding last night. At the beginning I accumulated notes but at last, I prefer to write in Tabula rasa(Blank slate)new every time due to illusion of competence.
 Regarding mantras I did an experiment, I was to the basis"not to move muscles". so I said myself as me fall asleep"slacken body" to change phisical reflex of stretching-contracting immediate to REM atonia end.

As outcome insomnia cameback a bit. not  because falling asleep take too time but shortly after I awake. I think that would be best if mantra only after first WBTB

recall dream was best. the majority of dreams were recall after move or think in another things, I have't yet got back awareness of accurate moment without too excitement

----------


## fogelbise

> I have followed advice to put off my worries. As soon as I was discovering myself making plans about next days or revising an experience. I remember "this not now".



Very good!  :smiley: 





> Also like auto-suggestion, my sleep ritual adds now, just before to bed, to write in my nightstand's notebook about what I can improve regarding last night. At the beginning I accumulated notes but at last, I prefer to write in Tabula rasa(Blank slate)new every time due to illusion of competence.
>  Regarding mantras I did an experiment, I was to the basis"not to move muscles". so I said myself as me fall asleep"slacken body" to change phisical reflex of stretching-contracting immediate to REM atonia end.



Good!  :smiley:  Mantras and auto-suggestions seem to work quite well with things like what to do as you wake up such as intention to recall goals and if you avoid moving and fall back asleep you increase your chances of carrying your awareness with you back into the dream state.





> recall dream was best. the majority of dreams were recall after move or think in another things, I have't yet got back awareness of accurate moment without too excitement



^I didn't understand what you meant here.

----------


## anta

Thanks for the answers




> ^I didn't understand what you meant here.



Let's going into this point in depth. If I define ways to come recalls, according to difficulty degree. On the one hand I can recall dream simultaneously at wake up, or on the other hand suddenly dream come me in the middel of day. Even in first case, it's not enough because It is necessary to remain half asleep without be startled due to intense end of dream(phychic and mental relax).
In spite of everything, I have improved dream-recall, but I have't experimented this accurate moment(or state of awareness) previus of DEILD. At least since I've started the post.

Regarding to stability, after read many posts, I discovered new ways to approach it. For example, at the time to stabilize I rub my hands or another sensation, but now not like means to get estability, if not like aim in itself, slow and calm, I don't know if I explain it.

With control, I've readed a interesting post about expectations and schemes, to change these, it's handy for me the techniques of Improvisational theatre: to listen my unconscious, expressed through characters, places....and never Blocking: Negating the ideas and suggestions of other people (yourself.). Nor Cancelling: This is removing an idea that's been established. Only play play play and the expectations change.

----------


## fogelbise

> Let's going into this point in depth. If I define ways to come recalls, according to difficulty degree. On the one hand I can recall dream simultaneously at wake up, or on the other hand suddenly dream come me in the middel of day. Even in first case, it's not enough because It is necessary to remain half asleep without be startled due to intense end of dream(phychic and mental relax).
> In spite of everything, I have improved dream-recall, but I have't experimented this accurate moment(or state of awareness) previus of DEILD. At least since I've started the post.



I like multi-pronged approaches and since you mentioned DEILD. I like to wake up staying still with the intention of re-entering the dream while at the same time recalling what I was just dreaming as visually as possible which can result in going back into the dream while also strengthening your recall of that dream. Another multi-pronged approach is to recall when you first wake up and then add additional recall as you begin your day like you mentioned works for you.





> With control, I've readed a interesting post about expectations and schemes, to change these, it's handy for me the techniques of Improvisational theatre: to listen my unconscious, expressed through characters, places....and never Blocking: Negating the ideas and suggestions of other people (yourself.). Nor Cancelling: This is removing an idea that's been established. Only play play play and the expectations change.



This is an important key to understand. I am glad you found that post.

----------


## anta

Thanks for the reply.
I've been a bit out due to my exams. As a consequence, my learning curve had a light period of retardation. I continue with the last problem about wake up staying still with the intention of re-entering the dream. I think the problem is mental stress, one intention too strong.

the good new
I have find a new eclectic method to mental and physical relaxation and to mark intention with mantras. I've test the yoga-nidra that consist of Body mental tracking, count breaths, mantras and visualize. At the begining it gave me laziness. But now it's more automated. It is like a atention discipline before falling asleep.

----------


## fogelbise

> I think the problem is mental stress, one intention too strong.



I have definitely experienced this as well. When you feel that you are trying too hard or your intention is too strong, one strategy is to keep any stronger intentions to the daytime practices and relax a bit in the evening with a more "come what may" approach. Certain students and practitioners find when they are trying too hard, the stress interferes with the results and as soon as they decide to take a break, they have a lucid dream. Staying on break will catch up to them though, so it's important to keep up practices.





> the good new
> I have find a new eclectic method to mental and physical relaxation and to mark intention with mantras. I've test the yoga-nidra that consist of Body mental tracking, count breaths, mantras and visualize. At the begining it gave me laziness. But now it's more automated. It is like a atention discipline before falling asleep.



I like trying new things as well. It keeps my motivation up and my practices more fresh. I recommend not dropping the standard lucid dreaming practices as you mix in new things though.

----------


## anta

Thanks for the previous comments.

A week ago, I decided to prioritize the practice of DEILD instead of lucid dreams in general, due to MILD and WILD after WBTB were being more customary to get my lucids experiences. Basically I used mantras and autosuggestion at the same time I reduced WBTB to simplly release the mental control.

I had my first DEILD since I've begun with workbook. 
Entry was flow and fast. I awaked in last part of sleep, with the dream in my head, even I changed my posture but I kept a light hearing hypnagogicity.
So I relax in there and suddenly I feel that I can see and move my oniric hand in the darkness under my eyelids. I leave bed, I start to see something more, but after while to look for pleasure, arousal stoped experience.

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on the DEILD!





> A week ago, I decided to prioritize the practice of DEILD instead of lucid dreams in general, *due to MILD and WILD after WBTB were being more customary to get my lucids experiences.* Basically I used mantras and autosuggestion at the same time I *reduced WBTB to simplly release the mental control.*



^I wasn't able to understand what you meant here.

----------


## anta

> Congratulations on the DEILD!
> 
> ^I wasn't able to understand what you meant here.



In my natural night awakenings, I cut off WBTB. And I only try to sleep again, without wild or mild intention.

It is being difficult, since July I don't obtain deild.
On the one hand I was taking a long time to recall that I had dream, it happens after move me. 
On the other hand, when I became aware the end of dream, I don't get to chaining another dream

----------


## fogelbise

Got it, thanks. So maybe it is time to mix in some WBTBs a few times a week at least if you aren't currently, perhaps on nights when you can sleep in. At the same time you can also consider setting stronger intention to chain dreams. Let me know if you have any questions. Sorry for the slow reply. I was on holiday.

----------

